# Ca and Mg



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Could some directed me to a place or tell me how to check these to elements ? thax


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Water hardness, magnesium and calcium


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

hi edward thanx butt it asked me for a password what is up here


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

There is no password, all articles are free.
click here


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

what program do u use to open these files still haveing trouble getting them open thanx


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

BigFoot said:


> what program do u use to open these files still haveing trouble getting them open thanx


You'll need Adobe Acrobat Reader, which can be gotten from the Adobe main page (www.adobe.com)


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

ok thanx thats what i thought to


----------

